# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Halloween 2018 in review



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW – Episode 171 – A look back at the 2018 Haunt Season

And just like that, it’s over. After a glorious few weeks, we must unfortunately put the final nail in the coffin of the 2018 haunt season. But before we disappear back into the darkness, the Big Scary Show invites you to look back at the season that was.
We send Badger to a pair of haunts in NC, Upper Stanley Haunted Trail and Zombie Hollow, and talks to the owners about the impact the wet weather made on these outdoor attractions. Afterwards, he’s warm and dry in Atlanta at the Oddities and Curiosities Expo and talks to several vendors, the organizer, and a suspension artist. (Don’t listen to her while you’re eating lunch). The Roundtable of Terror takes a look back at the season that was with special guests Vysther and Dan Leopold from MAUL who share stories and adventures with the (g)hosts. Relive some great times and great scares of the season during this fun Roundtable.
Badger brings you the latest Deadline News. Storm rants about the annual furor over changing the dates for Trick or Treating. The Haunt-Strumetallist Jerry Vayne brings a trio of spooky tunes to keep your mind on October. Meathook Jim is AWOL this episode as he and the Lady of Darkness celebrate their honeymoon in Parts Unknown. There is a brand new Gruesome Giveaway for November, another look back with Vysther’s Haunted Vista, plus many more surprises in store.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to…THE BIG SCARY SHOW!
Featured Music:
Gathering of Darkness – Darkness Falls
Gathering of Darkness – Souls of Black
Gathering of Darkness – Unholy Relics
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror
www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

